

Show HN: Check Out My Landing Page - djsamson

If you have a moment, please let me know what you think of my a) landing page design and b) overall value proposition.<p>I'm looking to see if this idea validates before I invest more money into it. Any growth hackers have suggestions for advertising it? I'm going to pay a little bit for AdWords, not totally sure what keywords I'm going to go for ("Girlfriend Gift Ideas" maybe?).  This is my first startup idea and all of my past startup job experience is with B2B. I’m not totally sure how to get in contact with boyfriends/husbands to get them to my page.<p>GiftBrother:    www.GiftBrother.com
======
CharlieA
Cool concept... I think there's definitely a sweet spot for guys who have no
idea what to buy their girlfriend or whatever...

Couple of thoughts, though they're not specifically about the landing page,
more general things that popped into my head (bear with me!)

\- I'm not sure if many guys will be that into giving a gift _every_ single
month just because, but to keep in line with the subscription model you could
give an option to send more expensive gifts for just specific months (say
their birthday / christmas) and then maybe just one or two other random
occasions throughout the year as the "just because" gift.

\- I didn't get the gift brother name straight away. I guess what you're going
for is "gift BROTHA" cool spelling and all, which is actually a great concept,
I'd play on that as soon as you can--hire a designer to create a really cool
looking cartoon guy, or something, who is like this suave guy who just _gets_
girls/partners/signficiant-others and is the ultimate wingman for gifts--it's
a really great idea to play off, because I think people will really get the
concept from that, as well.

\- To start have a DEAD-SIMPLE explanation with maybe three steps...maybe just
three big images and descriptions like: 1\. Tell us about your partner and
subscribe 2\. We do all the shopping / thinking / work 3\. You get all the
credit! And you can be really funny/creative with that last one, so go nuts. I
think people would dig a quirkier approach, cause it's a great concept.

After that, though there needs to be some more details, like where you get the
gifts from, what kinds of gifts you can get and the prices point(s)
available... whether you ship to obscure countries like mine (Australia) and
ways to put the service on hold (or stop it?) for when you fall out of love...
maybe you could switch to getting manly gifts for yourself when you don't have
a significant other, just to ease the pain of the heartbreak (or something)

Just some thoughts. Looks cool!

------
klein0891
Nice idea! I am a developer so take my advice with a grain of salt. The good -
Very nice idea. I would subscribe to it within a moment's notice, not for
every month though.

1\. I would change the fonts on the title and the content. May be hire a
designer, if you can. 2. Try explaining your product with as less content as
possible. People usually cannot spend too much time on your home page
understanding your idea.

------
russtrpkovski
It's a good start!

Please find my feedback below:

1\. No call to action above the fold 2\. Too much copy on the landing page 3\.
Try to make the photos the same size 4\. Adjust the form field length

